# How is the season going?



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

How is everyone's squirrel season going? It is going great here. The dogs are treeing a lot and the pups are getting plenty of instruction in the timber!


----------



## BRCincy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its going OK here. So far, I have 7 for the season, but its tough to see them in the trees with all the leaves still on. I can hear them all over the place cutting nuts, and on the ground. Its a workout on patience. I get out about twice a week, and have gotten my 7 in two outings.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well yesterday i was hunting deer cauz it was the first day of muzzleloader and i bet i counted 50 differnt squirrels in an hour!


----------



## BRCincy (Oct 5, 2007)

I always see allot more when I'm deer hunting!!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Didn't get any yet


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 12, 2007)

i have baged about 8 this whole season ..... but i get out at least 3 times a weak for three weeks! i suck! but i have a lot of fun. the area seems good because there tons of oaks around. maybe once the leaves go bye bye it will be a beter hunt. new this year to the sport cant get enough of it!


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I got 3 this season


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

ive got 5 this year but ive probally shot at and missed about 20


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

good for me just shot 3 this morning


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got one, but the CCI 22 mag VMAX bullet tore him up really bad.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Our season has been going okay considering our male feist has been missing since December.

Not sure exactly how many squirrels we have killed but it is in the neighborhood of 30???

Been spending a lot of time training our pups and getting ready for new arrivals that were born today. We have pictures on our website if anyone is curious as to what a squirrel dog looks like.

-Marc


----------

